# She's HERE!!!!!



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Well, Here she is! Born on Friday, March 12h at 10:12 pm by C-section.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Awwwwwww. She's a cutie!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Awww, I don't see the picture if there is one


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> Awww, I don't see the picture if there is one


http://hauntforum.com/picture.php?albumid=617&pictureid=6911


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks Hon!

Did I mention: STUBBORN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :confusedkin:


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Nope- no pic in link either.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

congrats!!! I still dont see a picture. The gif is described in the link as being 1x1 pixel. That would be a very tiny baby!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

What a BEAUTIFUL baby. I'm glad she's here now so that you can hold her and stare at that beautiful face. What's her name?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Fangs - you added the picture to your album and made it private so most people cannot see the picture (unless they are a friend/contact). :googly:


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Awww shes so cute! Glad to see your alive Fangs. Hope to catch you online sometime girl!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

congrats on the new baby girl


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Awe...baby fangs is so cute. 
Congratulations


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Can't see, but I'm sure she's beautiful, Congratulations


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats Fangs, welcome to our newest little haunter.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

what a cutie


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I can't see the photo, but I'm sure she's a cutie. What's her name?

got a Halloween costume decided yet? lol


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

I can see the pic, so I must be special.
Congrats, Fangs


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

(stitching up a little Invasion of the Body Snatchers /foamy Pod Person costume) Congrats!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Congratulations on your new little haunter. She's beautiful. Name?


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Congratulations !!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I didn't see a picture either but how about dressing her up as a evil zombie baby like the one posted in the Madlabs tutorials. (I forget which month.)


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Congrats!! She's Adorable!!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Awwww I can't see her either, but Congrats!


----------



## Tinman (Jul 5, 2007)

"Awaken you, with a little Evil inside" Your Sig reminds me of when my daughter was still new (now 11 going on 16) and having to get up in the middle of the night to change her dirty diapers. 
Wish I could see the picture (maybe post a link to photobucket or something?). Enjoy every minute, they grow up so fast.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Congrats on the little addition to your family!! She's a keeper!!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

She's a cutie pie. Congratulations!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Fangs she is adorable! Wow she has a lot of hair. My daughter was bald for almost the first 1 1/2 years of her life. I have to start paying attention of this section of the forum because I miss so much. Congrats!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Tinman said:


> "Awaken you, with a little Evil inside" Your Sig reminds me of when my daughter was still new (now 11 going on 16) and having to get up in the middle of the night to change her dirty diapers.
> Wish I could see the picture (maybe post a link to photobucket or something?). Enjoy every minute, they grow up so fast.


Tinman wait until she really turns 16!  My daughter started giving me gray hairs between the ages of 10 and 12 yrs old. Now she is finishing off the rest of my hair at age 16. If she keeps going like she is I will be bald before I turn 40! :googly: Oh but Fangs disregard that comment because they are little blessings.....it's when they grow up the trouble begins! Do not read fine print Fangs!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I can't see a pic either. But I'm sure she's beatiful! Congrats Fangs!:lolkin:


----------

